# Outdoors > Fishing >  Beginners guide to freediving/snorkeling

## stingray

Ok so this is a very basic overview please feel free to add or correct my comments,  

here's a very basic run down.

Gear .

Snorkel a cheap one will do.. $15

Wetsuit .. I got a 5 mill on $120 one piece my son got a 1 piece 3mill but finds it cold after an hour in the water. this said you can you any wetsuit I was using my 7mill dive suit and it was ok but I needed more weight to get down and I would never go back from my new suit less bulk less weight to cart about when finning on the surface.So grab a borrow one or go second hand if your not going to be doing heaps eh.. It just the more comforatble you are the better you will freedive.

Hood.. i recomended using one or getting one for warmth's sake.

Mask. probably your most important piece of gear. you can use your standard dive mask but if your going to get into it get a low volume silcon mask, they are comfortable and you earier to equalise(mask squeeze). rember your maybe wearing your mask for hours on end a hard plastic one will be ok for short periods but painfull after an hour.
NOTE make sure your mask fits try heaps fo differnt type because even a small leak is some thing that will drive you F#*King nuts. (well me anyway)

booties (warm comfort) depending on your fins different booties suit differnt fins.

Fins.. Im still using my short dive fins but The big fella had a set of proper long freedive fins and shit they make a differnce but you can't wear your hard soled dive booties in them.

gloves.. anything from a $5 leather pair to dive gloves are fine in my view.

weight belts , one that fits would be a good start there are plastic and weave belts and ones with pockets everyone has a different thoughts
but try to spread the weight around your waist and when you are setting yourself up ypu want to ne neutrally boyant ... that is you are standing in the water at attention you should sink slightly when you breath out and float slightly when you breath in (hopes this makes sense)
Ok lets get started.. 

*if your brand new go to a pool , river or shallow safe bay to start out there getting some confidence and experince.*
ok my overview. 

1st relax 

2nd relax some more. 
 ok so where setting up to do a dive

1 drive the air out of your lungs and gut 

2 take in a slow deep breath then try to gulp some more mouth fulls stuffing  the air into your gut (sounds weird but tryit and you will understand the feeling)

3 fold at the waist and lift your legs sraight up with your feet together and use you weight to drive yourself down.

4 as you desend(go down ) if you feel pressure in you ears pinch your nose and gently try to blow your nose you will feel / hear a squeek / pop this is called equalising. ( you can do this sitting at your computer and the most you do it th easier it should get...Some people cannot equalise and if you cannot I suggest you do not try diving deep you will rupture or damage your ear drums)

5 level out on the bottom try not to thrash about relax stay calm as your on limited O2 and so if your nervous or struggling you burn up your air faster.

6 when you start to feel the need to breath start heading for the surface. DO NOT stay down untill you feel like your head is going to explode or your seeing colours infront of your eyes.. YOU WILL DIE.

7 surface face down and with a sharp hard puff blow the water from your snorkel. then relax slow your heart down and just float (think a seal or cloud)

8 fin about looking for other turf.

ok so that is very very basic, there is a shit load of safety stuff to caver which I will do tommorrow.

*But people have asked do I have to be fit and the basic answer is "no". but your fitness will limit the conditions and distance you can dive in* 
That is you want to start small calm days in good conditions staying close to shore building fitness and confidence,

SAFTEY
1 do not hyper venterlate to try to increase your bottom time ... you run the risk of shallow water black out.

2 don't dive alone get a mate or join a club, we employ a one up one down techniec that is on on the surface watching to one on the bottom .

3 don't push you limits you are not as good as you think you are

4 get out before you get cold or fatiigued 

5 if you swim out you have to swim back so rember currants will carry you along way and swimming against the current will bugger you faster than you would ever believe .

6 if in dout stay out.. if your piss crook or just uncomfortable don't get in... because you can't just stop sit down or walk home eh 

7 if you are in the shit ...DROP YOUR weight belt ..you will float.

8 tell some one where your going etc.

ok so that is a very very basic over view ... there is shit load more things to explain ...will try tommorrow or surf the net you will get a shitload of good info their 

best regards Joe 
any pressing questions PM me and I'll try to help.

edit to add I know my grammer and spelling is crap but I'm tryin to get it from my head to to the key board whilst making sense. So please bear with me. ta

----------


## Bryan

Great write-up Stingray, very informative and no frills!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Yeh good on ya Stingray.  I was a PADI Dive Master in a former life and your advice is on the money.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers look forward to installment 2

----------


## R93

I may have to start free diving. My own stupid fault, but rats and mice have had a field day nesting and eating the contents of my dive bag over the last winter.
Knawed my reg hoses and chewed thru my BCD and wet suit and made a good job of it.
To top it off, the last batch of calves busted the door of the shed in, and found on top of my dive bag was a great place to evacuate their bowels.
No scollies for me when I head up the sounds :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> I may have to start free diving. My own stupid fault, but rats and mice have had a field day nesting and eating the contents of my dive bag over the last winter.
> Knawed my reg hoses and chewed thru my BCD and wet suit and made a good job of it.
> To top it off, the last batch of calves busted the door of the shed in, and found on top of my dive bag was a great place to evacuate their bowels.
> No scollies for me when I head up the sounds


R93 that has just got to piss you off royally and here I was bleating on about rats in my day pack a couple of months ago.  Take out a vendetta and poison the little pricks.

----------


## R93

> R93 that has just got to piss you off royally and here I was bleating on about rats in my day pack a couple of months ago.  Take out a vendetta and poison the little pricks.



Yeah it did a wee bit. Not my problem now as we have moved off the farm. The upside is I have an excuse to buy all new gear :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Thanks stingray. Think I'll need a weight belt nowadays, since loosing muscle I seem to float more. Any type of wetsuit you would recommend. I have a steamer from doing triathlons but probably a bit thin and too much exposed skin for this caper.

----------


## Rushy

> The upside is I have an excuse to buy all new gear


There is that.  A man likes musing over new gear.

----------


## longrange308

> Thanks stingray. Think I'll need a weight belt nowadays, since loosing muscle I seem to float more. Any type of wetsuit you would recommend. I have a steamer from doing triathlons but probably a bit thin and too much exposed skin for this caper.


check out Home
glen is in chch , dam good guy 
and the gear is very good, i use a 5mm suit all year round for sounds,kaikora,chch

would also add dont skimp on fins after 4 plus hrs swimming your legs will thank you for it

----------


## stingray

> Thanks stingray. Think I'll need a weight belt nowadays, since loosing muscle I seem to float more. Any type of wetsuit you would recommend. I have a steamer from doing triathlons but probably a bit thin and too much exposed skin for this caper.


It depends on how serious you are going to be.

I got a 5 mill one piece for $ 120 plus a $40 hood. and I'm diving in 8-15 degree water my lads got a 3mill streamer and after an hour in the water he is cold..I expect from your location you will be doing the same. So depending on how mich the cold effects you will effect your choice (rember comfort is more importent due to the amount of time time you will be spending in the water and your suit)

If your going to give it a real heave the your would be best looking at an open cell 5 mill two piece. starting about $360.

there are alot more wetsuits aimed at the free dive market (even camo colours) these days !!

open cell are warmer but you have to soap/lube them to get them on.

closed cell are easier to put on and I'm buying a vest for winter diving to asist with the warmth.

I purchased a Wettie but after 20yrs of tanks I have no real idea of which brands are best value / quality for free diving.

ok part two to write.

----------


## stingray

right weve had some time in the water ...

lets look at getting better at what we are doing.

Bottom time ...We all want to increase our bottom times and depths we can achive, you can do this with more specfic freediving gear that is low volume masks, long fins, wetsuits.

but as well as these there is a huge amount that we can do for ourselves, freediving and alot of breath holding is techniec and mental state (no you don't have to be nuts), but it goes like this for me ...

1 relax clear my mind and concentrate on my breathing.

2 try to lower your heart rate by concentrating on it Ie slow down calm relax.

3 target your rock or crack were your heading for so your not thinking about holding your breath. your concentrating on a goal or target ( you will be very supprised how well this works) 

4 go with the flow ... *do not fight nature go with it* don't fight the kelp ,dont fight the sugre you only wear yourself out. 

5 use the surge to help you.. ie when launching what kneel down on the beach / rock wait for the wave to roll past you and as it sucks out go with it and it fin out through the surge/ next wave. 

6 when returning to shore do the same these can be very dangerous times so if you have a spotter on shore to grab gear use them( tell them if they have to get wet they bloody well better), when coming into the shore be paitent wait for a small set of waves or a lul between between set so you dont get smashed by a big wave when you floundering in the surf.

7 don't muck about in the surf get in or get out this is a dangerous place where you are unbalanced and uncordinated with fins weight belts etc.

8 relax and enjoy yourself you will be suprised after even 30 mions of diving how much better you get 

9 once again if you start to get tierd this is the time to exit the water *tired = cramp, fatigue and shitty descions and these can get you into the shit fast*!!..refuel regroup you will enjoy your self alot more when you are fresh (hope this makes sense)

10 do some stretchs and warm ups and warm downs (not downing a cold beer, well maybe after) these will benifit you diving beyond your best expectations.

*rules and regs..*
Maf ain't the enemy they'r the blokes and ladies keeping poaching mongerals from F*#King wrecking our precious resource. So take their inspections as you do breath testing.

*Know the regs for the area you are going to dive,
NOW this is important YOU MUST MEASURE YOUR CATCH IN THE WATER ...NOT GRAB A SACK FULL HAUL OUT ON THE BEACH AND START MEASURING THEM THERE.. Maf consider these as landed fish,* 

If in doubt ring the loacl maf office!!

When starting out target the biggest paua / cray in a mob this will help you get your eye in so you will soon be able to pick whats a legal and whats not and saves alot of measuring undersize stuff (rember the water has a 25% magnafictaion) which is very imortant when spearfishing as it's a waste to spear un undersize butter or moki and have to chuck it back dead.

Don't spear shit fish for shits and giggles to you it's a shit fish to me it's sealife i enjoy seeing.

Don't annoy stingrays, congers ,occies , seals "just live and let live" , they are most likely afraid of you and will defend themselves*..."trust me on this!!"* 

that will have to do for now so much more going round in my head ... my best advise it get out and try it ..practice pratice practice search out free diving web sights and pick through their ideas..

most importantly keep safe , don't push to hard you will get better and sometimes it's not about slaying everything but seing some bloody cool shit & rember there will always be a cray at the back of a hole you cannot reach but there will always be a cray just around the corner.

will do a part three hints and tips (please add your own) 

Go well everyone Joe.

----------


## big_foot

Cheers for the write up stingray, I dabble in a bit of spear fishing around the summer months but often enjoy exploring more than shooting shit. Always good to take a butterfish or john dory home though.

----------


## distant stalker

nice write up. I was surprised about how many breaths it takes to get oxygen back into your blood etc so it is possible to pass out after you've taken breaths even. 
have done a wee bit in Tonga and raro and loved it. had a chat with David tattle from chch. some impressive gear around

----------


## Neckshot

Did you learn at western underwater???

----------


## stingray

tips and tricks and ideas 

1 head down to your local MAF office and grab a couple of thier orange plastic paua knives take it home get out a ruler and soldering iron and on the oppiste side to the paua measure burn in you crayfish measures .. use a fine tip pen or vivid to mark 1st then burn/ etch em in (rember messure twice burn / cut once) I did it from the handle end so if you damage the knife end you measurement won't be wrong eh.

2 don't touch the paua before whipping em off.. touching em lets em know theres danger about and they clamp down and are damn near impossible to move (don;t smash thier shell move on and find another.

3 crays ..if you can when you are getting ready to grab a cray try waveing your non grabbing hand to one side distracting it and its feelers so you have a beetere chance of grabbing it horns ..aim for the back or middle of our cray because they will go back fast and if your aiming for the horrns all you will get is a handfull of feelers.

4 get a dive float / bouy they have a clip for your dive bag and this leaves you hand free for grabbing shit and also your not carting shit around all day.

----------


## longrange308

another tip is get one of mafs fish ruler stickers, cut to width and stick on you gun so you can measure your catch

----------


## stingray

thats a mint idea cheers

----------


## WhistlingWings

[QUOTE=R93;67649]I may have to start free diving. My own stupid fault, but rats and mice have had a field day nesting and eating the contents of my dive bag over the last winter.

So the rats chewed through your G String dive suit? Martin will be upset  :Grin:

----------


## R93

Cheek!!!
Sharks leave me alone because there too busy pissing themselves laughing at my dive gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## WhistlingWings

hahahaha!! Happy NY mate

----------


## stingray

ok ...so this one is a heart felt warning ...beware the salt water squirts ... spending a day in the water probably 5 hours with the water being warm and wicked shit happening ...so in  the tide you would expect you get a few mouth fulls of salt water and a couple more as well ..for the next 24 hours fart with a great deal of caution ...salt water and your gut don't mix, trust me on this.. wet farts are a serious possabilty.. 

you will feel a slightly jelly belly and a few very mild cramps ... and then Farrrrrttttssssshhh.

F#&K my life.... stop laughing you barstards.

----------


## stingray

keep at it keep at it keep at it... what a weekend the young folk are getting down to 50ft staying there for a fair while..me I'm improving very slowly they spent the saturday down at french pass weve dived this area a shit load of times ..BUT bugger me blood found the crays not many but time and paintence the moki showed up and knock me down with a large hammer the big bloke found a very small of scallops ...for bloody real.. all in a patch of coast we've dived the shit out of ...never say never eh .

Oh never ever ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  fffffffffffff*#King ever say na I'll give you guys a head start you and your mate have a dive I'll catch up in 20 mins ...never do this it will bite you in the arse big time.  Fuck my life those are sum big crays...damn I'm proud of em but SHIT!!

----------


## TotaraHunter

How is your rig setup?

Would be interesting in seeing types of ways people do it. I'm wanting to get into spear fishing. Been out for a few dives but with no spear.

----------


## longrange308

> How is your rig setup?
> 
> Would be interesting in seeing types of ways people do it. I'm wanting to get into spear fishing. Been out for a few dives but with no spear.


what part do you want to see???

----------


## TotaraHunter

Everything if possible. I'm a complete newbie.

Do I need a float attached to gun, how long rope do I need. What are bungies for?

----------


## longrange308

What part of country are u in?  You will find different parts set gear different, but I run a metre gun
Hook a float line to the gun, I run a 10m, at a metre from the end of float line I have a knot with a loop which connects to my float, remaining metre of line loops back to float, making a loop to hang fish on, catch bag clipped on steel loop on float as well as torch,maf measure and 6 cray nooses, does that make sense? Will get a picture when I can


Float line length will depend on your location, I'm lucky to see 5m down here

----------


## camo

> Everything if possible. I'm a complete newbie.
> 
> Do I need a float attached to gun, how long rope do I need. What are bungies for?


couple of sites with bit of basic info for you

Anatomy of a Spearo
http://www.wettie.co.nz/information.php?info_id=12

----------


## stingray

Well it being quite a while since i last posted here ... 

So what have I learnt / changed... winter freediving 

Female crays will be in egg now and they do seem more docile or just plain dopey, you can normally tell a female as she will have her tail tucked up and to save damagaing the next generation and a cray you cannot keep I try to aviod grabbing a cray that looks like this .. (yes i make mistakes). In the top of the south they will carry their eggs until late Oct, about this time the bucks shed there shells also making Oct a frustrating month. by mid Nov the females will be free of egg and the bucks should be finished the moult. (their are always exceptions) I've encountered smaller crays that have shed as late as Dec.

Gear up, as stated I've purchased a new open cell wetsuit (Yes because I'm a fat barstard  :Sad: ), So now I have to lube up (no kinky shit) what I found the best is to 3/4 fill a 3 litre bottle add body wash then when you want to lube your suit top up the bottle with hot water and shake... nice warm solution to pour into ya suit .. Nice warm suit to climb into. :Thumbsup: 

Dive your feet first, Yesterday and in years past the bucks that aren't hold up in a nest of female seem to go shallow, so dive the weed more shelterd bays and spots with good turf but empty holes over summer suddenly can be very productive. We free dived cracks out to 50ft yesterday the wandered over to a shallow weed bed for a butter and wham bam boom, bucks in the weed 10- 20 ft.

It works if you work at it.... try everywhere dont drive past a shit load of coast to dive the same spot over and over try new spots constantly, yes you will see a heap of crap turf ... But those secret spots when you find them are priceless... and find them you will more than you can imagine.

----------


## stingray

If your interested look up Nelson spear fishing club on face book... apperntly some records broken over the weekend with wicked static breath holds 9mins + as well as a 280meter underwater swim.

Now thats off the scale freediving!!

----------


## Waza

Aquatic hunting is a real buzz & hard work. A scooter is an awesome bit of kit for sh!ts & giggles or gathering a feed in the briney !

----------


## Rusky

I've been spearfishing for around 8 years now, and done it with some of the best NZ divers around.  Any questions fire away, or if based in Auckland just send me a PM and I'll get you in the water.

----------


## mick

2 don't dive alone get a mate or join a club, we employ a one up one down techniec that is on on the surface watching to one on the bottom 
This is more important than a lot of people realise, 
A very good friend was practising his breath hold in the shallow end of a public pool (he was  experienced )
They found the poor bugger face down on the bottom,
Still find it hard to believe,
Shallow water black outs are very real,
Rest in peace  my mate.

----------


## gadgetman

What sort of weight belt and how much weight would I need for snorkeling? I'm pretty skinny and float something terrible.

----------


## veitnamcam

> What sort of weight belt and how much weight would I need for snorkeling? I'm pretty skinny and float something terrible.


Skinny people sink. Its us fat barstards that float.
Depends on how much wetsuit material your wearing(boyancy)

----------


## gadgetman

> Skinny people sink. Its us fat barstards that float.
> Depends on how much wetsuit material your wearing(boyancy)


Well I used to sink well but now have to drag my arse under and the damned thing keeps dragging me back up, even in fresh water. Suit is pretty thin, at this stage I'll just me using a steamer first owned by Steve Wells. I clock in at 67kg on a good day 65kg on a bad day. Is it best to go for a basic belt and threaded weights or pockets. My waist is way narrower than my hips and where there should be a chest so will want something that wont dig into me. I'm soft.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha, i can't give you any advice.
Someone will turn up who can.

----------


## Gibo

> Ha ha, i can't give you any advice.
> Someone will turn up who can.





> Well I used to sink well but now have to drag my arse under and the damned thing keeps dragging me back up, even in fresh water. Suit is pretty thin, at this stage I'll just me using a steamer first owned by Steve Wells. I clock in at 67kg on a good day 65kg on a bad day. Is it best to go for a basic belt and threaded weights or pockets. My waist is way narrower than my hips and where there should be a chest so will want something that wont dig into me. I'm soft.


Gym or Pies  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Gym or Pies


I'm screwed! Meant to keep away from gyms and can't eat junk food. Mind you there are some pretty good non-junk food pies about.

----------


## stingray

> What sort of weight belt and how much weight would I need for snorkeling? I'm pretty skinny and float something terrible.


You sir are a freak of nature!!  :Pissed Off: 

Pocket weight belts are comfy??!! not that I have found other types any less comfy (but I'm well covered eh)

rubber belts  stick to your suit better but have a buckel rather than a clip so take longer to release.

standard web belts being around for years will be around for years to come.

weights / lead 

large squares suit pockects 

large requtanguler suit rubber belts 

bullets (small round/ requtanglar) suit web belts..

I dive with 5 or 6 different people and they all have different types of belts and weights (I kid you not)... it's just important to spread the weight evenly around your belt and most importantly to get you weight right.

grab you belt and weights head to a local pool.. add weight to belt ...holding side of pool jump in.. inhale you should float.. exhale you should sink slightly.. if not grab an extra weight try again .. and again untill you do..

*IMPORTANT* you may need to mix and match weights ie 4 large squares with 2 or three bullets to get you weight just right...for freediving I personally recommened you be slightly bouyant rather than heavy (rember you have to get back to the surface at the end of your breath.You absolutley do not want to be struggling to stay on the surface even on a flat calm day let alone on a choppy one.

Hope that helps. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

Thanks guys. Because of my shape keeping a belt in place wont be an issue; think of a dumbbell in both senses. Main issue will be the top and bottom of weights digging into my ribs and hips. 

So on your advice I went into a dive shop and got the smallest pocket belt they had and 4.2kg of weights. Might pay to do a 1/3 2/3 split on one to give me options.

----------


## gadgetman

Wet suits look like they'll be fun to buy according to the sizing charts I will fit neatly in to something sized small - extra large. Bloody brilliant!

Weight 65-67
Height 180
Chest 106
Hips 100
Waist 80 (pushing my guts out)  :Pissed Off: 



Size Chart
  	Height(cm) 	Weight(kg) 	Chest(cm) 	Waist(cm) 	Hips(cm)
XS          160-167 	45-55 	81-88 	66-72 	82-90
S           167-173 	55-70 	88-96 	72-78 	90-93
M 	     173-177 	70-85 	96-103 	78-84 	93-99
L 	     177-183 	85-95 	103-107 	84-89 	99-104
XL 	     180-190 	95-105 	107-110 	89-94 	104-109
XXL 	     183-190 	105-110 	110-122 	94-99 	112-117
XXXL 	     185-193 	115-130 	122-127 	102-109 	117-127
XXXXL     185-198 	140-150 	130-137 	112-120 	130-135


Suppose go large and use the weight belt to exclude the void in the middle.

----------


## veitnamcam

Start drinking beer, it will round you out nicely  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Start drinking beer, it will round you out nicely


Won't work. I'll fall asleep halfway through the first can, won't get enough calorie intake and get thinner as a result. Flippin' drugs that killed my digestive system. I love the taste of beer!

----------


## longrange308

> You sir are a freak of nature!! 
> 
> Pocket weight belts are comfy??!! not that I have found other types any less comfy (but I'm well covered eh)
> 
> rubber belts  stick to your suit better but have a buckel rather than a clip so take longer to release.
> 
> standard web belts being around for years will be around for years to come.
> 
> weights / lead 
> ...


freash water is no good to do this in takes way less to sink in fresh than in salt

----------


## longrange308

> Well I used to sink well but now have to drag my arse under and the damned thing keeps dragging me back up, even in fresh water. Suit is pretty thin, at this stage I'll just me using a steamer first owned by Steve Wells. I clock in at 67kg on a good day 65kg on a bad day. Is it best to go for a basic belt and threaded weights or pockets. My waist is way narrower than my hips and where there should be a chest so will want something that wont dig into me. I'm soft.


we must be similar in size 
i have to have my belt up round my waist because of the weight it takes me to get under
i run all most 10kg to get under ,if i have belt on my hips it falls up to my arm pitts when i dive down
i have been exploring ways of getting the weight on me, weight shapes, harnesses etc
so far have come up with 3 big weights(bout the size of a big paua) that sit  in middle of my back
but still not happy

----------


## gadgetman

> we must be similar in size 
> i have to have my belt up round my waist because of the weight it takes me to get under
> i run all most 10kg to get under ,if i have belt on my hips it falls up to my arm pitts when i dive down
> i have been exploring ways of getting the weight on me, weight shapes, harnesses etc
> so far have come up with 3 big weights(bout the size of a big paua) that sit  in middle of my back
> but still not happy


That is what I figure will have to happen with me I guess. I figure that the belt around the waist can just tighten the suit so it doesn't fill with quite so much water, so it's easier to stand up and not so cold. Hopefully a full wetsuit wont be such an issue as the thin triathlon steamer. What thickness are you using? I take it two piece would be better for a weed of my stature?

----------


## gadgetman

Would a 5mm or 7mm long sleeve hooded jacket over my old 3mm bib long johns be suitable. Used to use the long johns in the kayak and they're still like new.

----------


## longrange308

> That is what I figure will have to happen with me I guess. I figure that the belt around the waist can just tighten the suit so it doesn't fill with quite so much water, so it's easier to stand up and not so cold. Hopefully a full wetsuit wont be such an issue as the thin triathlon steamer. What thickness are you using? I take it two piece would be better for a weed of my stature?


I run a 5mm wettie all year round, when I was try out a
Harness weight belt I had to have another belt round the suit join
To stop the water flowing out 
You want an open cell nothing else you need to be able to move

----------


## longrange308

If your looking for a suit give glen at Speartime a ring
Top man for all the gear

----------


## gadgetman

> If your looking for a suit give glen at Speartime a ring
> Top man for all the gear


Yes I've been look at that, pretty good value.

----------


## gadgetman

Would one of these be useable, maybe with a hood added? Can get one with an 80% discount. According to the manufacturer and everyone else it is a 5/4mm suit.

Adrenalin Ballistic Batwing Steamer 5/3mm

----------


## stingray

A hood is a must to stay warm any length of time.

From what you have descibed with problems with your previous wet suit fits, I would suggest going and trying on a number of siut and mixing and matching sizes ie (L) bottoms with xl top or such to get a correct fit. Dives shops should provide you this service. This is to try and stop you having that hollow space in the chest area of your suit.

I personally would be looking at an open cell suit for warmth (another concern you have mentioned).

I am bais towards wettie gear, but for price and quailty (to me) they are hard to go past..

Please please try other brands and styles as suits are not a one size suits all.

even to the point of asking to take one of their hire suits to a pool.  yes it's will take time but it's you $$ and your warmth and comfort are what matters to make you a more succesful freediver.

Also a loading pad on the chest would be a bonus but these can be added to a suit with a minimal fuss.

----------


## gadgetman

Thanks stingray, reminds me of the time I went to buy a suit. Guy measures me up noting the numbers then walks away looking at the numbers, stops, comes back 'coz one of the numbers is wrong. And tells me I'd need a tailored one. Then there other guy in the shop comes for a chat, his customer had the opposite problem. So between us I got by with an M pair of pleated trousers to accommodate the legs and an XL jacket.

Would it be best to go waist high bottoms or full bib overall type?

----------


## stingray

I think you will find everything is bib overall now days.

----------


## gadgetman

Will keep looking. Can always use my old thin steamer in the meantime and pick up a second hand hooded jacket, they seem pretty cheap.

----------


## gadgetman

Well, I have a good fitting wetsuit. Now gadgette#2 is very keen to come snorkelling too. Will have to teach her to swim in short order.

----------


## stingray

Welcome back ... Hockey has four weeks left..if we or my ladies make finials, so back into training. Glenn tomorrow bugger all wind for a week now vis might be great, anyway incoming tide... Going to dive the reserve for an hour and half or until dusk.  

Will post up here when I'm going so anyone keen for a swim can just rock up and will have a dive buddy and meet a forum member or two.  

 So Wednesday about 415 pm till I'm cold or it's dusk Glenndun. Tan Nissan....Or white buoy ( little barstards flogged me yellow buoy again)  black fins in reserve or south of reserve about 500 meters.

----------


## Munsey

Your keen ! What's water temp at the moment ?  :Slow:

----------


## stingray

Keen F*#king as... good wet suit though (never more happy with this one)! water temp is about 11 - 12 here and the sounds which gives me about 3 hours in the water.

When we dived Kaiks last I could only handle a hour and a half so I'm picking it's alot less  What really gets ya is the wind chill and the inabilty to warm up when you get out of the water to change spots. There's no heat in the sun and you just do not generate enough warmth through hot food and drink to make it safe to return to diving.

----------


## stingray

Not much to say. Dived the weed bed probably an hour to early not enough depth. Saw a carpet shark one small cod and spotties. 

Reserve next time. Vis 3 meters.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out there doing it all the same :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray



----------


## stingray

Reserve

Gear

Speargun left in truck  
Cheap but effective dive knife



And as light faded and with it so did the vis. Saw a Kelpie, large banded wrasse, spotties, crabs and a huge bait shoal was 10ft by 10ft and 2 ft deep ..  5 inch Yellow eyed mullet / herring hung around me as long as I stayed still just floating on the surface any movement and the went to the bottom ..15 ft...vis great out to 30 ft 
Random photos

----------


## sakokid

My diving days are over now, got this ear thing going on when down more than ten feet. Have to sell my gears.

----------


## sakokid

Them little blue knives are great. Better than the large ones I reckon.  Had a girl flat mate once and we named her stingray.
Coz  when she was on her back she was fucked,.... :Zomg:

----------


## stingray

Turtle ... Sakokid turtle ... Ya cheeky barstard.  :O O:

----------


## stingray

Yeah those blues are the sizzle sharp and cheap  :Cool:  blunting or rust grab another for 10 bucks and away you go! As well they sit in your pocket so well no straps no catching in the weed just bloody beaut.

----------


## Munsey

> Them little blue knives are great. Better than the large ones I reckon.  Had a girl flat mate once and we named her stingray.
> Coz  when she was on her back she was fucked,....


 Your flat mate didn't fuck Steve Irwin did she ?

----------


## Rusky

Stingray, Ive done a bit of diving on the boulder bank.  Key is to not bother diving winter and dive summer when the kingies turn up.  Not much else to point a speargun at sadly.

----------


## stingray

yeah Rusky I know what you mean. It's not really about gathering a feed out at the Glen more of a chance to get wet and get some training in as well with a calm night and good vis I find it very relaxing and a great way to spend an evening. 

Close to home so a easy to sneak off after work and get a couple of hours in the water  :Cool:

----------


## Munsey

> yeah Rusky I know what you mean. It's not really about gathering a feed out at the Glen more of a chance to get wet and get some training in as well with a calm night and good vis I find it very relaxing and a great way to spend an evening. 
> 
> Close to home so a easy to sneak off after work and get a couple of hours in the water


Easy on the training , will make me look like a complete muppet ! When I try and keep up at kaiks

----------


## stingray

Kaikoura Monday for the day leave nelson 5.30, got a spare seat could pick up blenhiem. If anyone keen to get wet. I am away till Sunday night will make weather call then.

----------


## stingray

Seat still open, little or no cost,

----------


## veitnamcam

Just got back, been decent swell all weekend. vis could be poor unless it dies right off tonight.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

Damn thanks for the heads up Vieitnamcam .... Talked to rest of crew they're willing to go all the same... Me I'd be going okiwi .. Seat stands.

----------


## stingray



----------


## savagehunter

Nice job stingray

----------


## Rushy

Yep.  Good work.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good shit :Thumbsup: 
How was the vis?

----------


## stingray

Two spots less than a meter ... Were we got the feed I could see my fin tips .. It's a mint spot heaps of wicked turf it might fire up in the spring! Would suit a forum trip... Hint hint

----------


## Munsey

> Two spots less than a meter ... Were we got the feed I could see my fin tips .. It's a mint spot heaps of wicked turf it might fire up in the spring! Would suit a forum trip... Hint hint


Bring it on

----------


## longrange308

:Thumbsup:  braille diving  nice work

----------


## veitnamcam

> Two spots less than a meter ... Were we got the feed I could see my fin tips .. It's a mint spot heaps of wicked turf it might fire up in the spring! Would suit a forum trip... Hint hint


I have been thinking about bumping the old thread for a while :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Training dive last night. Low tide 20 ft vis flat calm ...  A young bloke took the bait and young Jessy ( sinker ) took the bait and came for a swim. 

He was mad keen, we dived the edge of the vis cracking kina and watching each other dive. Saw a little bit of plankton and very small jellies all in the top foot of water. Old mate spotties got amongst the kina we hit any rock or crack that looked handy and spooked out a wrasse and a small occy. Sinker kept me in the water right until the last of the vis and yarned up a storm back at the car park. 

He texted today he's got himself a buoy and a little blue knife, he's good now with a bit of diving the bugger will be damn dangerous! 

Off to Okiwi Saturday if the weather holds all I need is half a day ..butters to shoot. 

Again spare seat cost ya $20 fuel. Pm me

----------


## Munsey

Again spare seat cost ya $20 fuel. Pm me . Can you swing past and pick me up for $20  :Grin:

----------


## stingray

Smart arse.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

well ya didn't miss much, 25 knots of south east. 

Snuck out got some reasonable cod and tanked the scallops at 45ft, a bigger boat would have run the mad mile and found a lee shore at durville but not us. 
Ran the sounder over some new ground and picked up some turf worth a tank about 60ft (next time) 

Swam at the Glen last night with about 30ft vis,me and sinker heading out again tonight!! Still no kingi's or kawhia but when they show up I'll be ready.

----------


## stingray

Glen last night, vis out to 30ft, beautiful diving conditions tide in so hunted weed beds for a start .. nothing of interest.. out to 40ft. On the edge of rock/sand. where there is the odd (tree?) of weed, cracked Kina from the surface and smashed em on the bottom lured in a single blue cod and a large wrasse and the normal spotties. 

Dived well with good vis and comfortable conditions saw me getting good breath holds and bottom time. With sinker and I spotting for each other it made ideal conditions to push ourselves nothing silly but working on pushing our limits out a bit.

Single cell plankton plankton were in the water coloum from the surface to 15ft deep, they looked like tiny jellifish about 5mill round with a single tenticle each side of their canopy, you would get three in a handful of water but swimming back to the surface they shone like gems in the sea. From a light purple/blue to a gold/copper colour with great vis and a setting sun they were very spectaular, millions and millions of them in every direction. As well as these in the top two feet of the tide were the other egged shapped ones about 10 mill thick and 20 mill long.

Exiting the water we found a dead half grown seal, looked pretty skinny as you could see its first four ribs and could not see any net marks or other damage so I'm picking it couldnt get enough tucker to keep going after mum left it to its own devices.

Cabel bay will be another spot to hunt with day light savings kicking in. A bit more turf around the coast there should hold more more interesting and edible species.

----------


## Gibo

Sounds magic Stinger  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

It was Gibo, just waiting for the warm water. It's hovering around 13.5 just another 2 degrees and it will be all on.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> It was Gibo, just waiting for the warm water. It's hovering around 13.5 just another 2 degrees and it will be all on.


13.5 degress, madness, swimming is only for when the boat is sinking  :Have A Nice Day:   Snapper are already here in the bay  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

Then the hunt begins!!

----------


## silentscope

went for a dive at a good possie at tora last weekend, water was nice and crisp with about 2-3m of vis. got my quota of pauas withing 10 mins, half a dozen kinas and one cray, wouldve got more but my dive was interrupted by mr stingray mooching around me seeing what i was upto so i decided to get out haha.

----------


## Bill999

dont worry about the stingrays mate they are friendly enough
they are just after your paua

i went for a freedive yesterday and got 5 paua a full catch bag of kina and 2 reds and a pack horse, pretty good fathersday gift for ol dad
not too bad for the first time back in the water since bieng spoilt by tropical warmth in niue mid winter

spear gun rubber broke and gave me a hell of a fright too

----------


## stingray

Any photos of the packhorse?

----------


## Boulderman

> dont worry about the stingrays mate they are friendly enough
> they are just after your paua
> 
> i went for a freedive yesterday and got 5 paua a full catch bag of kina and 2 reds and a pack horse, pretty good fathersday gift for ol dad
> not too bad for the first time back in the water since bieng spoilt by tropical warmth in niue mid winter
> 
> spear gun rubber broke and gave me a hell of a fright too


You get up to much in Niue? Was there last year, apart from handlining yellowfin just offshore things looked a little bit quiet there....

----------


## Bill999

No photos sorry. They are just a black crayfish tho not too different from a red

Niue was great. The locals catch yellow fin tuna from their vakas on dead bait but I never saw any when diving

I had one charter, caught a wahoo on a lure trolling and hopped in the water at a deep fad 700+m and shot 2 mahimahi and another and got a third

I also night dived and got a bag of painted Crays and a Spanish lobster saw loads of sharks guys using scuba didn't see any

Had one shark try me out and had to poke him a few times
He ended up swallowing a 20+lb parrot fish I had on my float line
I had to cut him off which was interesting

Water clarity is unreal 80m is not unusual


Was a good trip pm me if anyone's planning to go and I'll give you a few tips

----------


## Gibo

Man that is some beautiful blue water, real game fishermans colour!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

thats 700m straight down gibo
its definitly different from bieng happy with 4m of vis in NZ
they do catch GT and marlin there but aparently no one wants to? 
and aparently GTs are hard to find/catch

----------


## Gibo

Who doesnt want to catch marlin? Rocks in their head ha ha!!

I love being out the back (way out the back) when you cant see land and the water is like sappires and its over a km deep!

----------


## mikee

Las t time I was in the Solomon Islands the boat I was working onwas installing FADs in 4300m water depths. 5 ton lup of concrete and a lot of rope with a raft 20m below surface and buoy on surface. I can tell you swiming in in water that deep is a little nerve wracking as lots of bitey things live there too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## chalkeye

I expect the GT's are riddled with ciguatera?

----------


## Bill999

Yea my thoughts exactly, I was hoping to see a marlin at the fad and poke a hole in it no luck tho

Yup all big reef fish were a no go for me

I sure do miss that deep dark blue and I'll be trying out a bit of marlin trolling this year 
My spear gun and gear will come too, keen on jumping in at those massive bait balls and seeing it up close
I ate mahimahi the whole time we were there best fish iv ever eaten

----------


## Gibo

> Yea my thoughts exactly, I was hoping to see a marlin at the fad and poke a hole in it no luck tho
> 
> Yup all big reef fish were a no go for me
> 
> I sure do miss that deep dark blue and I'll be trying out a bit of marlin trolling this year 
> My spear gun and gear will come too, keen on jumping in at those massive bait balls and seeing it up close
> I ate mahimahi the whole time we were there best fish iv ever eaten


Mate if you are up at the Mt/Tauranga this summer we will chuck you in amongst them no worries.  :Grin:  Most people go trolling straight past them all  :Wink:

----------


## Bill999

Sounds good mate ill tee up a time in marlin season

----------


## Gibo

> Sounds good mate ill tee up a time in marlin season


Yeah mate sounds good.

----------


## stingray

Back to Kaikoura again, checked forecast and made last min decision to get our shit together and go, well the forecast was spot on and the trip down was mint,we arrived to a flat calm Kaikoura but crap vis north , so using my vast experience  :ORLY:  I set sail for the south side , vis improved enough for us go get wet. Did an hour of grovelling round in the weed and rocks where I knew holes were, the team lost interest and with me having a bloody amateur hour, leaking mask ,fogging mask , jock strap un done, I was glad to get out and regroup. 

Had a brew warmed up and with low tide we hit a handy looking spot ... Got wet again but vis had gone from 1 meter to 1.5ft shit really. So redemption spot beckoned and we headed there, arrived to meet a couple of tankers getting out, is 1.5 amongst the rocks they said and plenty of butters .. In we rolled dived for an hour and a half until the cold water got to us, well redemption has bring well picked over still heaps of small crays but the only two legal looking ones were gone as soon as I shoved my head in the hole. Butters were there but they saw ya and were gone in in a flash. Got a good feed of paua and a handful of large fat kina. 

Great day all in all over four hours in the water, waiting for the blue water as this is the third trip of crap vis, still no tide line where you can see the clear water from the cloudy it's all one colour as far as I could see, so mite be a while yet. 

Got up to see fresh snow on Ben Nevis guess it mite be another week yet.

----------


## longrange308

Went for a dive last weekend when beach hop was on, was lucky if it was 1m vis, can't wait till the weather gets better

----------


## stingray

Yeah, over summer you can see a tide line from the road where the blue/clear water is,but right now it's green to the horizon...looked on line for a website with current temps around NZ. No luck yet, That said the locals say they haven't had a real summer for three years where the blue water comes in real close. Maybe this year! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Great weekend, good weather, clear seas and some Moki murdering ... 

Cod were legals , just not large... No time to be fussy. Moki went 50 & 52 cm one each , let young bloke shoot to day missed a few butters, not a lot of experience, saw 5 crays, they all got to live another.

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome weekend for it :Cool:

----------


## silentscope

man im getting jealous! almost 2 weeks of no swell off our coast, come my days off on thursday i hope i can get some of the huge wairarapa pauas and crays!

----------


## stingray

photo's please!!!   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## silentscope

so after nearly 2 weeks of no swell, no wind and no rain, i was bitterly dissapointed to get to the coast today hoping for crystal waters and crays and pauas everywhere i was instead greeted with a screaming north eater churning the sea to a bucket of shit. still managed to get a feed of blue cods before calling it quits after only an hour due to the building winds and chop. so the wait continues....

----------


## stingray

Damn.. know that feeling all to well.

----------


## silentscope

yes it sucks, looks like itl be at least another fortnight till its half decent aswell. it will keep them commercial guys out of it aswell i guess so not totally bad

----------

